# alignment tool



## timandmikki (Aug 30, 2006)

What kind of alighment tools do you use to put your transfers on shirts? I recently did some baseball shirts and had trouble getting the numbers which were bought in number packs, so each number was seperate. I had trouble getting them properly spaced and centering the nemes above the numbers.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tim,
Go to your local fabric shop, Hobby Lobby, or Wal-Mart if you have one that still has a fabric department.

You'll find all kinds of neat clear plastic layout tools that will be graduated in inch blocks and have lines to line up your transfers with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lands tee (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought a T squre from badalou, and it works for me. check it out.
good luck.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As far as commercial devices go the main two that come up here are:

Badalou's Tee Square It: teesquareit.com
DAGuide's Perfect Transfers Tool: perfecttransfers.com

Other than that there are the even more popular traditional tools: rulers, set squares, eyeballs, etc. There have been lots of threads on alignment with opinions on all of the above methods if you want to hear how people went with the various tools.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I got the tsquare from and it works great.I tell everyone toget one.It took about 2 hours off my production time on 100 shirts. Good luck .... JB


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Tim, 

A couple of years ago I got a rush order for 25 t-shirts with a 4 inch logo over the heart for an event. As the shirts were going to be all worn the same day, I wanted the alignment to be right on. I usually use a ruler and a 90 degree triangle to place the image. 

To make it easier and a little faster I made up a grid with a centerline and horizontal and vertical lines in Corel draw and printed it in landscape (11 X 17) on a film positive. I trimmed the width to fit the platen for easy alignment and it worked pretty good. I knocked the whole job out in a couple of hours.

I thought the grid I printed up was going to be one time thing, it's funny I still have the original one I printed and use it for all my jobs that need critical alignment.

Bill M


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

This came is really useful today... Also the first time I went to walmart and they actually had something I wanted and a helpful employee. 

I grabbed 2 of the 18"x5" plastic grids and can use them in a similar fashion to the Tee Square It (based on the videos I watched.)


----------

